# Probleme mit Corsair Nova 64GB SSD



## ocjulchen (16. März 2011)

Hallo ,

hab seit Sonntag abend ein kleines Problem.
Mitten im arbeiten im Windows hängen sich auf eimal nacheinander alle Programme auf , bis iwann auch das Windows Betroffen ist.
Da hilft nur ein Reset druck , danach wird die SSD NICHT mehr im Bios angezeigt , egal wie den SATA Controller gestellt habe ( AHCI oder IDE). 
Tauschen der Ports hat auch nichts gebracht. erst nach dem ich die SSD vom Strom getrennt habe , und ca ne minute ohne strom gelassen habe und dann wieder angeschlossen siehe da wieder erkannt bootet wieder perfekt , so gestern das gleiche Spiel 4 mal hintereinander gehabt. 
Und ich kann mir aber nicht erklären wieso die SSD ist kein Halbes Jahr alt.
weiß jemand ein Rat ?

grüße Julian


Edit:

Grade hab ich dad spielchen schon wieder ... Ich rast aus ....


----------



## ocjulchen (17. März 2011)

weiß keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. März 2011)

Ist die SSD am SATA 1 Port angeschlossen des Boards?
Aktuelles Bios aufgespielt?


----------



## ocjulchen (18. März 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die SSD am SATA 1 Port angeschlossen des Boards?
> Aktuelles Bios aufgespielt?



Aktuelles bios drauf , nein sata port 6 haengt sie dran , gestern keine probleme gehabt firmware ist 2.1 auf der ssd laut crystal disk


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. März 2011)

Die SSD sollte an Port 0 bzw. 1 angeschlossen werden für einen reibungslosen Betrieb.


----------

